

Wanted: technical co-founders for YC application and/or potential VC funding - bsaunder

Here's my situation:<p>I'm determined to start a company and I have a "big idea" (IMHO).  When I've shared my concept and business model with my friends, I've received very positive feedback (from both technical and business points of view).  Unfortunately I'm not your typical YC founder (I'm 36), and most of my friends are far more interested in a "job" than starting a company.  Most have said they would love to join me (as an employee) if I had the funding.  <p>I intend to submit an application for the YC winter program, but as a sole founder I understand my odds aren't the best they could be (and in general I suspect it's probably good to have a partner or two).  Right now I'm concurrently working on the business plan, UI design and a functional prototype (I get bored working one aspect for too long (and as the concepts get more fleshed out, it seems like a more balanced way to work)).  <p>Anyhow, I'm looking for one or two free electrons (highly skilled and productive people) to join me on my YC application and/or other VC funding.  Without giving out too much information, I will say that it's a web based application (shocker eh?) with a heavy JavaScript component and a distributed server (linux) environment involving a message bus.  Ideally one of the free electrons will know the ins and outs of the client side (JavaScript/HTML/CSS, page layout, page flow, graphics design).  The other free electron would have a good grasp on distributed server architectures/IPC/networking, database interactions and optimizations, and programming skill in C/C++ and one of the following (in approximate order of preference): Perl, Ruby, Lisp, Python.  I'm a bit nervous about giving out a large amount of ownership to an unknown person, but would be willing to consider some sort of vesting arrangement (any advice on how to approach this would appreciated as well).  I'm willing to make this work with the right people.<p>Please contact me at:  bruce.saunders at occamsoftware . com if interested.
======
danw
Whats the idea?

